# تقرير عن هيونداي ازيرا 2011



## طارق حسن محمد (24 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
=-----------------------------------=
قامت الشركة الكورية هيونداي بالكشف النقاب عن هيونداي ازيرا 2011 التي حصلت عليها تغيرات من المصابيح الامامية العريضة الي المصابيح الخلفية المتصل بشكل ساحر
وداخلية اكثر روعه ومساحة اوسع ومواد افخم وتغييرات على محركاتها بمختلف انواعها الديزل و البترول وفي الحقيقة اصبحت هيونداي ازيرا اكثر جمالا وفخامة من الجيل السابق.

_وعرضت هيونداي موصافاتها الجديدة_
_وهي كالتالي :_
_الاول _:
محرك مكون من 6 اسطوانات على شكل V
سعة المحرك : 3.3 لتر =3300 سي سي وهو الجديد وهي GLS 
تأتي ب 260 حصان 
وعزم يصل الي 233 رطل قدم .
والمحرك الاخر :
6 سلندر على شكل حرف V
سعة المحرك 3.8 لتر =3800 سي سي .
وقوة حصانية 283 حصان 
وعزم سيارة يصل الي :263 رطل قدم .
وتأتي السيارة بعجلات بقياس 17 بوصة لكلا الموديلين .

اترككم مع الصور :





































































منقول


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ مرورك اخي الفاضل


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يونيو 2010)

سياره رائعه وقوية 
ولها سمعه ممتازه في السوق


----------



## ابونواف2 (11 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على التقرير المميز ولكن المكينة3800 cc مقطوعة من عام 2009يعني آخر موديل نزل2008


----------



## shadi-ayman (12 يوليو 2010)

والله شي حلو كثير


----------



## الكرطاني (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخ طارق الصور الخارجية جميلة جدا ولكن ليس هناك جديد على شكل السيارة الداخلي واقول للاخ ابو نواف ان انتاج محرك 3800 لم ينقطع وهو يأتي على سيارات ال limited وتأتي السيارة بناقل حركة 6 سرعات مع اوفر درايف .. وتحياتي للجميع 0


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 يناير 2011)

شكرأ لكم اخواني مروركم وشكرأللمداخلات الجميلة


----------

